# Help! My dog has been throwing up white foam!



## cocogirl07

My baby has been throwing up white foam since the morning. He has thrown about 7 times. I am going to bring him to the vet first thing in the morning. Has anyone had this happen to their dog?


----------



## ragamuffin

My guy has before, but not that many times. He had a bacteria imbalance and they treated it with some pills. He also had the runs with it. It so scary because they can't tell you whats wrong 
I hope the vet can solve your problem quickly! Keep us posted!


----------



## IcansPotaFake32

Yes, what types of bones does he eat?   It could be that he ate too large a piece of bone or that he ate grass (but usually you'd see the grass).  This has happened with my dog and he wakes up in the middle of the night to throw up foam...really gross and scary too.  He now has to supervised any time he chews a bone and I take it away if he's getting a little too crazy with it.  He isn't allowed rawhide's but has bully sticks on occasion.  Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Mediana

Not white foam but my dog can through up bile if she hasn't eaten in a while. Hope everything went well at the vet. Let us know what they said


----------



## grayxie

^^Same here, if they have an empty stomach they throw up foamy liquid stuff.


----------



## boxermom

Yes, our dogs have done it, but it's been a long time and I can't remember what the problem was. 

Please let us know what your vet says!


----------



## cocogirl07

Thank you so much everyone...I am going to he vet in 30 min I will update everyone when I get home..


----------



## Beach Bum

mine do it when they eat grass outside.(its bile).....My one dog has a thyroid disease and his meds make him puke a bit every so often..Let us know how your dog is!GL!


----------



## couture2387

Mine has done that after eating rawhide...but not 7 times in one day.


----------



## cocogirl07

Ok I just came back from the vet...He thinks that he ate something that upset his stomach. His stool is good, he is drinking water, and wants food. They gave him a shot to stop the vomiting and pills for him to take once a day. Hopefully this will help the problem. He is looking much better and is now resting. The vet also said he was not dehydrated..thats good because he vomited a lot yesterday..

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cindi

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## ellacoach

Mediana said:


> Not white foam but my dog can through up bile if she hasn't eaten in a while. Hope everything went well at the vet. Let us know what they said


 
My dog does this too sometimes if he has an empty stomache, it's usually right before it's time for his dinner too and doesn't happen all the time. It's not usually foamy though that I recall.


----------



## ellacoach

cocogirl07 said:


> Ok I just came back from the vet...He thinks that he ate something that upset his stomach. His stool is good, he is drinking water, and wants food. They gave him a shot to stop the vomiting and pills for him to take once a day. Hopefully this will help the problem. He is looking much better and is now resting. The vet also said he was not dehydrated..thats good because he vomited a lot yesterday..
> 
> Thanks everyone


 
I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## BiloxiBlu

Maybe he got ahold of a froggie?  My pug did that with a frog before.


----------



## cocogirl07

BiloxiBlu said:


> Maybe he got ahold of a froggie? My pug did that with a frog before.


 
lmaooo oh no! yeah he is really tired I really hope he starts feeling himself because its so sad to see him like this...it makes me want to cry


----------



## boxermom

They always manage to find something that isn't good for them, no matter how careful you are.

Glad to hear things will be ok!  If they would only learn!


----------



## skyqueen

BiloxiBlu said:


> Maybe he got ahold of a froggie? My pug did that with a frog before.


 Mine, too. Whats with the eating of frogs...EEK!!! Glad your baby is better.


----------



## ragamuffin

I'm glad it's nothing to serious! Hope your little fur baby is feeling better very soon!


----------



## cocogirl07

Thank you so much everyone...He is regaining his energy. My vet called tonight to make sure everything was ok..what an amazing doctor!


----------

